# Windows 2000 Professional Problem



## FireBirds (21. November 2003)

Hallo.

Ich habe folgendes Problem, wenn ich in der Systemsteuerung
auf Software gehen und auf  "Windows Komponenten Hinzufügen / entfernen"
drücke kommt dann nur eine Fehlermeldung:

Die Informationsdatei msmsgs.inf konnte nicht geöffnet werden.
Setzen Sie sich mit dem Systemadministrator in Verbindung, 
Fehlercode 0x2 in Zeile 2011962292.

Was kann ich machen ?
Was ist das für ein Fehler?
Ich bin Systemadministrator.

Bitte um hilfe.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (21. November 2003)

Höchstwahrscheinlich ist diese Datei kaputt oder beschädigt! Ich wüsste da nur eine Antwort neuinstallieren bzw. von Windows die Kaputte Datei ihrgendwie reparieren lassen.


----------



## FireBirds (21. November 2003)

Würde ich gerne machen aber sie existiert nicht.

Ich habe noch einen anderen Rechner mit Win2000 und da gibt es die datei
"msmsgs.inf" auch nicht, und da geht es.

Nur auf dem Rechner geht es nicht.

ich habe eingestellt, daß ich alle Dateien sehen kann.

Wie kann ich die datei erneuern, oder finden?


----------



## Vreak (22. November 2003)

Die Datei bedindet sich auf der Win2k Prof CD in einer der Windowz *.CAB Filez

am bezten Du suchzt im Kazaa oder fragzt im iNet, denn bevor die Datei nicht da izt...läzzt Dir daz Win unter Software keine neuen Komponenten hinzufügen

btw die Datei....izt nicht groß d.h. wenn sie irgendwo beschrieben steht kannzt DU sie abschreiben 

mphg


----------



## Eyewitness (28. November 2003)

Die Datei wird nur für den Microsoft Messenger benötigt. Kann also sein, dass Du eine beschädigte Messenger Installation auf Deinem Rechner hast. Eine Neuinstallation des Messengers könnte den Fehler beheben.

@Vreak:
Lern Schreiben.


----------



## DaLan (2. Dezember 2003)

ich hab die Datei. Sie liegt bei mir unter "c:\windoof//ServicePackFiles/I386

Ich würde vorschlagen Du installierst einfach das aktuelle Servicepack nochmal. Dann müsste es schon gehen

Im Notfall:

Wenn Ich se Dir mal per Email senden soll, schick mir ne PN mit Deiner Email Addy


----------



## FireBirds (2. Dezember 2003)

Vielen Dank.

Habe es hinbekommen, habe die Dateien runtergeladen und dann in das Verzeichnis System32 reinkopiert.

Dann ging es..

Vielen Dank an alle.


----------

